# JWA's OSTA Rx Log



## jwa (Apr 11, 2012)

Stats:
6'1 
195lbs
12-13% bf (estimate)

Supplements:
Main: OSTA Rx
PreWo: Craze
Amino Acids: ModernBCAA/RecoverPro
Protein: MP Combat
Additional Goodies: Bulk P-Slin, Yellow Gold, Multi, and Choline Citrate

Goal: Put on [good] weight. I realized I'm in a situation where I'm not  big enough to cut and my bf% isn't low enough to all out bulk. I'll just  be slowly recomping. Hopefully OSTA can help out with this. So if I can  get some muscle gain/bf% lost that would be excellent. I'll also take  muscle gain while maintaining bf%. 

Any questions shoot them towards me​
Today was Day 1. I'll be posting macros and training later in the evening.


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 11, 2012)

will be running an Osta log also soon - in to see how it works for you.
Btw' where did you pick up the P-slin - I didn't know it was still available?


----------



## jwa (Apr 11, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> will be running an Osta log also soon - in to see how it works for you.
> Btw' where did you pick up the P-slin - I didn't know it was still available?



I'll send a PM your way about that.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Apr 11, 2012)

In!


----------



## jwa (Apr 11, 2012)

*Day 1*

*Nutrition*
Total Calories: 2,435
Fat: 70.3g
Carbs (Fiber): 263g (48.8g)
Protein: 200.5g

*Training*
Squats
12x225 12x245 10x275
Alt. Seated DB Curls
3x16x30s (8L/8R)
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
3x8x190
IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
8x190 8x240
VBAR Pulldown
3x15x120
DB Shrugs
20x80s 20x80s 15x80s​
Notes: I just started incorporating incline into my workout, so I'm hoping to get stronger in that area. I workout in the AM as soon as the gym opens (6am) on MWF and try to hit my whole body.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)

Up the calories.


----------



## jwa (Apr 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Up the calories.



O, I am bossman. I just had a really bizarre day today. Expect ~3000 calories average. That sound solid enough in your opinion?


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 11, 2012)

In this train ride!! Kill it bro!


----------



## jwa (Apr 14, 2012)

*Day 2*

*Nutrition*
Total Calories: 2,178
Fat: 39.8g
Carbs (Fiber): 220.4g (27.8g)
Protein: 227.3g

*Day 3*

*Nutrition*
Total Calories: 2,796
Fat: 98.7g
Carbs (Fiber): 234g (11.7g)
Protein: 236.5g

*Training*
Squats
8x225 8x275 8x275 10x225
Alt. DB Curls
2x16x35s (8L/8R) 2x20x30s
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
10x190 8x200 5x220 5x220
IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
14x190 8x240
VBAR Pulldown
3x15x120
DB Shrugs
20x80s 20x80s 15x80s​
Nothing to note yet.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 14, 2012)

In for the review. Lets see what this stuff can do.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 14, 2012)

In for the ride...very interested, Was unable to log this as in the UK..so let's see If it's worth the money.


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 15, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to this, especially since there aren't many logs out there yet. I assume you're dosing at 20mg a day?


----------



## 200+ (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm running Osta already but not so good with logs.  I'll keep an eye on yours!


----------



## jwa (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll be posting weekend and today's nutrition/training soon. I planned to do that today but realized I have a paper due tomorrow so I'll be doing that for the night, but if I get the chance I will update this.

I do want to say that it is not a week in yet but my muscles feel fuller, my boys are hanging low (and full), and the sex drive is buzzing.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 16, 2012)

Great first start brother!! How's the sides any to show yet?


----------



## jwa (Apr 17, 2012)

*Day 4*

*Nutrition*
Total Calories: 2,981
Fat: 119g
Carbs (Fiber): 227.6g (12.6g)
Protein: 255g

*Day 5*

*Nutrition*
Total Calories: 1,767
Fat: 35.7g
Carbs (Fiber): 132.8g (19.4g)
Protein: 218g

*Day 6*

*Nutrition*
Total Calories: 2,968
Fat: 61g
Carbs (Fiber): 405g (31.6g)
Protein: 207g

*Training*
Squats
2x8x225 10x245
Alt. Seated DB Curls
3x16x30s (8L/8R) 
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
8x190 2x5x210 5x221
IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
14x190 10x210
VBAR Pulldown
2x [15x120>15x100]
DB Shrugs
30x55s 20x75s 20x80s​
Notes: Muscles are feeling fuller. Vascularity is seemingly up. Felt a little out of it Monday morning at the gym (probably my under eating on Sunday) but still managed a decent workout.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm under eating or hell over eating will do that.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 18, 2012)

you need more protein bro. at least 50-100g more.


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 18, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> you need more protein bro. at least 50-100g more.



At 195lb I could agree with that. I'm at 155 and 250g a day is my daily protein intake. I imagine osta is still going to increase protein synthesis? So more protein definitely would be nice.


----------



## jwa (Apr 18, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> you need more protein bro. at least 50-100g more.


 
so shoot for like 300g?


----------



## jwa (Apr 18, 2012)

qederdxrt said:


> LOL



???


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 18, 2012)

Following along for this log.


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 18, 2012)

jwa said:


> so shoot for like 300g?



Yea, that would put you at 1.5g protein per lb. of bodyweight which is good.

I wonder if IML ever released any suggestions on when to take it, or how to take it? Such as morning time, or with a fatty meal or something...


----------



## jwa (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll be posting Tues-Thursday nutrition later this evening. My gym was closed Wednesday for what I'm figuring is remodeling (there were no mirrors in there on Monday). I'll be back in there tomorrow morning before work. I've been trying to up my protein intake + ingest more BCAAs.


----------



## jwa (Apr 19, 2012)

*
Day 7*

*Nutrition*
 Total Calories: 2,375
 Fat: 75.3g
 Carbs (Fiber): 220g (55g)
 Protein: 245.6g

*Day 8*

*Nutrition*
 Total Calories: 2,524
 Fat: 100.4g
 Carbs (Fiber): 127.8g (49.5g)
 Protein: 307.2g

*Day 9*

*Nutrition*
 Total Calories: 2,341
 Fat: 78.2g
 Carbs (Fiber): 124.8g (26g)
 Protein: 285.2g​


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 19, 2012)

Nothing new to report? Are you still sick? I actually just got sick. On day 2 though.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 20, 2012)

Hybridp said:


> Nothing new to report? Are you still sick? I actually just got sick. On day 2 though.



He usually lifts on Wednesday, but the gym was closed for repairs. He lifts again in a few hours so hopefully a report then.


----------



## jwa (Apr 20, 2012)

AznTomahawk said:


> He usually lifts on Wednesday, but the gym was closed for repairs. He lifts again in a few hours so hopefully a report then.



This.

I typically do an up-tempo workout with minimal rest and usually when I'm going between squats and another workout (whether it be db rows/shrugs/etc) I'll breathe a little heavier (which is to be expected). However, today I noticed that I had so much more endurance. My heart was beating like it normally would, but my breathing wasn't heavy in the slightest. Does OSTA Rx affect cardio (I suppose that word fits) endurance?


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 20, 2012)

jwa said:


> This.
> 
> I typically do an up-tempo workout with minimal rest and usually when I'm going between squats and another workout (whether it be db rows/shrugs/etc) I'll breathe a little heavier (which is to be expected). However, today I noticed that I had so much more endurance. My heart was beating like it normally would, but my breathing wasn't heavy in the slightest. Does OSTA Rx affect cardio (I suppose that word fits) endurance?



So how many days a week are you lifting?
Well...I have no clue, I don't really think anyone knows too much about it obviously.  But I'd imagine it increases strength as well as anaerobic endurance/strength endurance so it wouldn't surprise me that you're able to conduct the same workload easier.


----------



## jwa (Apr 20, 2012)

Hybridp said:


> So how many days a week are you lifting?
> Well...I have no clue, I don't really think anyone knows too much about it obviously.  But I'd imagine it increases strength as well as anaerobic endurance/strength endurance so it wouldn't surprise me that you're able to conduct the same workload easier.



3. Monday, Wednesday, Friday. Full Body.


----------



## jwa (Apr 22, 2012)

Went out of the state Friday after work. I'll be posting Friday's training/nutrition up with tomorrow's training/nutrition.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

.

I wonder if IML ever released any suggestions on when to take it, or how to take it? Such as morning time, or with a fatty meal or something...[/QUOTE]i would like to know more about this all so it says on the bottle take all 3 caps one time daily i would think it would be best to spread them out like morn noon and pm.idk


----------



## jwa (Apr 23, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i would like to know more about this all so it says on the bottle take all 3 caps one time daily i would think it would be best to spread them out like morn noon and pm.idk



Yeah, I've been dosing them spread out morn/noon/evening with food.


----------



## jwa (Apr 24, 2012)

*Day 10*

*Nutrition*
Total Calories: 2,461
Fat: 72.5g
Carbs (Fiber): 240.2g (23.9g)
Protein: 203g

*Training*
Squats
2x8x225 20x225
Alt. Seated DB Curls
3x16x30s (8L/8R) 
IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
12x190 10x210
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
3x8x190
DB Shrugs
2x30x55s 2x25x80s

*Day 13*

*Nutrition*
Total Calories: 2,818
Fat: 109.7g
Carbs (Fiber): 250g (53g)
Protein: 254.5g

*Training*
Squats
8x225 10x245 12x245
Alt. Seated DB Curls
2x16x30s (8L/8R) 12x35s
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
8x190 2x5x220
IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
10x240 8x240
VBAR Pulldown
3x15x120
DB Shrugs
15x55s 2x30x80s​
It seems like I'm getting more oxygen or something to that affect. 

During squats my endurance to keep going is great. I did a set of 20 rep squats on Friday and usually at about rep 15 the fatigue kicks in heavily but I kept going. Nice deep reps (not exactly ATG but close) and fluid motion. 

I didn't fall short of my protein Friday I just didn't get a chance to take record of the food I ate when I went up state. Friend's birthday so we just got a ton of steaks for the weekend to cook out on the grill. Then grilled some cauliflower/brocolli mix on top, so damn good bros. 

Today is Day 14. Here we go!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome lifts bro I envy the squats! I need to get back into them. Hope you had a safe out a state travels. I myself am on tdy in ARK. I miss sweet home Alabama lol


----------



## jwa (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll be posting a big update tomorrow evening. I will say that I am getting increasingly vascular daily. It's like a new vein appears everyday. I'm sad to see the price of Osta go up where I was going to buy my 2nd bottle though


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 26, 2012)

jwa said:


> ..... I'm sad to see the price of Osta go up where I was going to buy my 2nd bottle though


 dude - check all sources - the price difference is about 50% between some places!


----------



## jwa (Apr 26, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> dude - check all sources - the price difference is about 50% between some places!



Thanks for the pm


----------



## jwa (May 1, 2012)

*Day 14*
Nutrition
Total Calories: 2,876
Fat: 120.9g
Carbs (Fiber): 234g (67.7g)
Protein: 263g

*Day 15*
Nutrition
Total Calories: 3,315
Fat: 126.9g
Carbs (Fiber): 324g (63g)
Protein: 265.1g

*Training*
Squats
8x225 12x225 8x275
Alt. Seated DB Curls
3x16x30
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
2x8x190
IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
12x190 10x240
VBAR Pulldown
3x20x120
Cable Curls
2x10x40 20x30
DB Shrugs
20x55s 2x30x80s

*Day 16*
Nutrition
Total Calories: 2,417
Fat: 107.7g
Carbs (Fiber): 174g (77g)
Protein: 252.5g

*Day 17*
Nutrition
Total Calories: 1,937
Fat: 59.3g
Carbs (Fiber): 189.4g (21.6g)
Protein: 197.9g

*Training*
Squats
3x8x230
Alt. Seated DB Curls
2x20x30s 16x35s
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
8x190 8x200 8x210
IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
10x190
VBAR Pulldown
20x120 15x140 10x140>10x100
DB Shrugs
20x55s 2x30x80s

*Day 18*
Nutrition
Total Calories: 2,754
Fat: 55.2g
Carbs (Fiber): 331.9g (21.7g)
Protein: 208.6g

Did a barbell complex routine at a friend of mine’s. Used 80lbs total  
(Complexes for Fat Loss | Wannabebig)

*Day 19*
Nutrition
Total Calories: 3,225
Fat: 108g
Carbs (Fiber): 357g (41.6g)
Protein: 209.9g

*Day 20*
Nutrition
Total Calories: 3,279
Fat: 83.4g
Carbs (Fiber): 385.5g (48.8g)
Protein: 254.3g

*Training*
Squats
2x8x230 12x230
Alt. Seated DB Curls
2x20x30s 16x30s
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
2x10x190 8x190
IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
12x190 7x240
VBAR Pulldown
20x120 15x140 8x140>8x120
DB Shrugs
2x20x55s x30x80s
​


----------



## jwa (May 1, 2012)

Notes: Today is Day 21. My protein intake is slacking and I'll be doing my best to fix it. The past few days have been lackluster mentally. Work + school (exam week) and then the fact that the general population is ignorant have combined to just annoy the pure-piss out of me. Strength is going up in some instances, and then other days it's not noticeable. I am overwhemingly vascular. My muscles are hardening and the muscle bellies stay swole. I'm up 2lbs from my starting weight. Any questions/concerns just shoot them my way. 

Thanks
J


----------



## jwa (May 15, 2012)

Alright guys, I'm back in the motion of things. To spare you from having to read day after day updates of the past two weeks I'll start off by giving you the average calorie breakdown:


Calories: 2,530
Fat: 100.3g
Carbs: 224.9g (30.7g)
Protein: 195.9​
As you can see my protein isn't as high as I would like (I want to at least get in 250g) but I've been dragged here and there so many times in the past two weeks I haven't had time to actually cook much. I'll be finishing up strong though. Today is *Day 35* so I have 25 days left. As it is right now, my schedule is wide open so I should be able to focus on training and nutrition like I want. Nothing to note aside from marginal strength increases, vascularity, and sweating. Hopefully these next 25 days I can up my calorie intake (and protein) and finish with a bang. 

I've received news that I'll be logging Drive and Fat Free by App Nuts so that will be directly after I finish up OSTA.


----------



## jwa (May 19, 2012)

*Day 36*
Nutrition
Total Calories: 2,391
Fat: 82.4g
Carbs (Fiber): 169g (21g)
Protein: 256.6g


*Training*
Squats
2x10x225 2x10x245
Alt. Seated DB Curls
3x12x35 16x30
1 Arm DB Row
3x10x70
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
8x190 2x8x200
VBAR Pulldown
3x20x120
Cable Curls
2x10x40 20x30
DB Shrugs
3x30x80s


*Day 37*
Nutrition
Cheat Day (260g protein)


*Day 38*
Nutrition
Total Calories: 2,196
Fat: 84.5g
Carbs (Fiber): 128g (24g)
Protein: 242.2g


*Training*
Squats
10x225 3x10x245
Alt. Seated DB Curls
3x12x35s
Incline IsoPress (Plate-loaded)
3x8x200
1 Arm DB Row
3x8x85
VBAR Pulldown
3x20x120
DB Shrugs
3x30x80s​


----------



## jwa (May 28, 2012)

This log did not stay updated as much as I wanted it to, but I've still been sticking to training and eating. Below is an average of my intake from the 19th to 27th. Steady strength increases, but nothing super substantial until today when I hit 3x325 on squats 







​

I've got a few days left so expect before/after photos within the next week or so. Then hopefully I can get some time to post a more detailed log for the next run (Fat Free/Drive sponsored by AppNuts)

I'm up a solid 3lbs from 195 to 198.


----------



## packers6211 (May 28, 2012)

Nice man and congrats on the pr!!! Can't wait to see the final review and your updated pics!


----------

